# Itchy nostrils



## David

Out of curiosity, does anyone here get itchy nostrils?  If so, have you found anything that helps?


----------



## Crohn's 35

I did a few weeks ago but now I am fine.  With your eyes and nose  troubling you, I would see an Ear, nose and throat specialist, just saying all the eye and nose stuff could be related?


----------



## David

That's probably a good idea Pen, thanks.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I do, but I really don't know if my nose/sinus issues have anything to do with my gut illness.  I've had a messed up nose since I was 11 years old and broke my nose on the bottom of a swimming pool (ouch!).  When I broke my nose, my parents didn't think the ER could do anything for me (in hindsight, they could have set it so that it would heal properly).  So, because of that I have a crooked nose and a deviated septum and who knows what else going on in my sinuses.  Long story short though, my nose itches all the time!  I think it's due to allergies, but then again I was never properly diagnosed with allergies either...


----------



## Becca1991

Yes!! when im eating food my nose starts to itch its annoying


----------



## MADiMarc

Yes!  Dry, itchy constantly!  Now we don't normally talk about gross stuff from this end but; cement buggers go along with the dry, itchiness.  Nothing has worked long term.  Short term, Vaseline.  Not really recommended.


----------



## Astra

I do too, and a permanent drip!
Been checked by ENT, nowt going on, all fine and ship shape
I think I'm allergic to work!


----------



## tandrbourne

*Persistent itchy nose*

I get itchy nostrils all the time coupled with itchy eyes and nose bleeds just before my illness flares up. Hay fever tablets stop it but I don't know if this causes me to get worse or if I would have got worse anyway.


----------



## finnegan

Absolutely!  It drives me insane and I have to scratch my nose which looks like I'm picking my nose.  I always thought it was allergies but now I'm wondering if my sinus inflammation (I can't breathe at night unless I use Afrin) is Crohn's related too.  I asked my GI the other day but she didn't really respond-she was taking notes.


----------



## tandrbourne

I asked this question but was told it had nothing to do with it


----------

